# Stolen Jackson All Star



## Zorba the Geek (Jun 15, 2007)

So it looks like some a-hole stole my yellow Jackson All Star out of my back yard (Boulder) while I was out of town! 

It is a 2007, it's pretty heavily scratched (I used to creek in it)- especially on the bow. The info on the inside is the contact info for RMA in Fort Collins (where I got it)- it's faded pretty badly and written just in front of the seat on the left side. Also, the Jackson sticker on the side has several deep scratches running the length of it. 

I REALLY want this boat back, so I will of course offer a reward.

Thanks- 

Alexis 303-506-4240


----------



## Zorba the Geek (Jun 15, 2007)

*i mean SUPER STAR!*

DO'H It was a Super Star, not an All Star- i'm a little wound up after talking to the cops! Any chance a Mod can change the thread title?



Zorba the Geek said:


> So it looks like some a-hole stole my yellow Jackson All Star out of my back yard (Boulder) while I was out of town!
> 
> It is a 2007, it's pretty heavily scratched (I used to creek in it)- especially on the bow. The info on the inside is the contact info for RMA in Fort Collins (where I got it)- it's faded pretty badly and written just in front of the seat on the left side. Also, the Jackson sticker on the side has several deep scratches running the length of it.
> 
> ...


----------

